

Samsung Executives Waited Four Days to Tell Chairman - ichiro
http://elasticrat.com/2012/09/samsung-executives-waited-four-days-to-tell-chairman/

======
jcollins1991
Would rather post this on the blog, but since I can't I'll put it here...

Given that the "chairman" refers to the chairman (Lee Kun-hee) of Samsung
Electronics, consider these numbers:

Samsung Electronics revenue in 2011: $149 billion USD

Samsung Telecommunications revenue in 2011: $21 billion USD

Even in a North American style business he would probably have more pressing
concerns than a ruling that affects only a very small part of the business he
is overseeing. Given that Samsung is a Korean multinational, we're talking
about a completely different culture and business style, where the top few
layers of people probably don't need to know about this sort of thing right
away.

~~~
akldfgj
A case that accounts for 1% of annual revenue would seem significant enough to
merit a moment of attention.

------
Dystopian
I'm thinking it's probably a myth - just like the "announcement" that Samsung
paid Apple in trucks of small change.

------
kschua
I am pretty sure this is a myth for the simple reason that the chairman would
have heard it in the news within those four days and would have summon the
execs

------
elchief
Why do people try to run their own blog hosting? Why not use a service like
blogger? I ask because the blog is down.

~~~
46Bit
Control, safety and building a brand.

